# XtremeRevolution & Co. Mobile Audio Parts



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My philosophy is that great sound quality should not cost a fortune, and that you can achieve excellent results without spending large amounts of money if you have a good design. This products offered on in this thread are intended to help you achieve great results in your car without breaking the bank. My advice and expertise is, as always, free of charge. I will keep an active list of the products I have in stock at the bottom of this page. 


*Custom Subwoofer Boxes/Enclosures*

I charge a flat rate for most custom subwoofer enclosures:
Single 10"-12": $195 + Shipping
Dual 10"-12": $225 + Shipping

Anything outside of those categories will be quoted on a case by case basis. Shipping is expected to cost $40-$75, depending on location. Please see the following thread for more additional information and free design services: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/6206-xtremerevolutions-subwoofer-boxes.html All subwoofer boxes are made to order and are designed specifically around the subwoofer being used, the music it is intended to play, and your specific system goals. 


















*
Custom Fiberglass Enclosures*









See this thread for more information:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...ss-subwoofer-boxes-enclosures.html#post345882

*Speaker Adapters/Baffles*

Currently, the only options I am aware of for speaker adapters are the flimsy plastic ones you can buy from Scoche or other manufacturers. I make custom MDF speaker adapters/baffles at a rate of $65 shipped per pair. This price includes 4 strips of gasket tape for sealing the adapter to the door and the speaker to the adapter, 12 self-drilling sheet metal screws for mounting the adapter to the door, and 12 coarse thread, pan head black screws for mounting the speakers. If you order a pair of baffles and a subwoofer enclosure, I will knock $10 off of the price as I will no longer need to pay for shipping separately.

Be advised that you will need to have a drill to make full-size holes for the sheet metal screws to pass through and pilot holes for the speaker screws. The sheet metal screws will leave holes in your door should you decide to remove them. Some have expressed concerns related to moisture with my baffles. My method of minimizing the risk of water damage is to coat them with a 60/40 mixture of wood glue and water. Once dried, this creates a fairly good seal. All baffles are made to order and will be created specifically for the cutout diameter of the driver you are using. The tolerances are very close!




















*XtremeRevolution's Subwoofer Kits*

Due to very high demand for subwoofers and enclosures that require minimal install effort and have minimal space requirements, I've decided to offer complete kits. Pictures will be posted soon. 

*8" SQ Kit: $370* + Shipping
This kit includes:

Tang Band 8" High Excursion Neodymium *subwoofer *mounted into:
A handmade *enclosure*, carpeted to match the Cruze trunk. External dimensions are 10" H x 11.5" W x 10" D (0.35 cubic feet internal). Custom dimensions are available.
A Massive Audio NX2 compact *amplifier*.
This kit is designed to add accurate, musical bass to your Cruze without sounding boomy, distorted, or overbearing. It is primarily designed for natural, dynamic bass recorded before 1999, although it will also play synthetic bass (rap, dubstep, etc.) on occasion. It is designed to blend with your front speakers to fill in the 20hz-100hz spectrum with tight, tonally accurate bass. This kit is not designed to rattle your mirrors or produce excessively loud volumes. If you just want some high quality bass presence in your car without breaking the bank, this kit is for you. 


*Dual 8" SQ Kit: $530* + Shipping
This kit includes:

2 Tang Band 8" High Excursion Neodymium *subwoofers *mounted into:
A handmade *enclosure *with an internal brace, carpeted to match the Cruze trunk. External dimensions are 18" H x 11.5" W x 10.5" D (~0.73 cubic feet internal). Custom dimensions are available.
A Massive Audio N2 compact *amplifier*.
This kit is designed around the same sound quality and musical goals as the system above, but with a higher output capability. It is designed to be installed vertically and mounted to the support beam that sits behind the rear seats. In this format, it uses only a 11.5" x 10.5" footprint while providing merely 8% less output than a decent 12" subwoofer such as the 12" Alpine Type-R (in a sealed alignment). Since space on top of a subwoofer enclosure is rarely utilized, this has roughly the same footprint as the single 8" box, with twice the output. If you are looking for a higher output subwoofer kit that uses very little actual trunk space while providing excellent sound quality, this kit is for you. 


*8" "SQL" Kit: $490* + Shipping
This kit includes:

Tang Band 8" High Excursion Neodymium *subwoofer *mounted into:
A handmade *enclosure *with an internal brace and a double flared "aero" port. External dimensions are 10" H x 22" W x 8" D (~0.56 cubic feet internal).
A Massive Audio N3 compact *amplifier *
This is similar to the single 8" SQ kit, but with some extra emphasis on the bottom end of the bass spectrum for the deep synthetic bass notes you find in rap and dubstep. In more technical terms, output is about 65-90% higher from 25hz to 55hz. It is more suitable for those kinds of music, but will still play all other types of music accurately and smoothly. If you listen primarily to newer music (post 1999) with lots of synthetic bass such as rap and dubstep, this is the kit for you. This kit will also add extra depth to some pop and country. If you listen primiarly to music recorded before 1999, I would recommend one of the SQ kits. Do not confuse this kit with a "boomy" bass kit, as it is very carefully designed for sound quality *and *output in mind. This will sound tigheter and more accurate than some sealed enclosure subwoofers. 


*Currently in Stock:
*Nothing...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

*Big Three Kits

*​These are used for upgrading your Alternator Power wire to your positive terminal battery, Neg terminal wire to the chassis, and engine block wire to the chassis, also known as the "Big 3" upgrade. 

*Things to know about the Big 3 Upgrade:*
Helps the battery recharge faster by allowing more current flow - needed for cars with a second battery to support additional load.
Puts less strain on electrical system by having less restrictive/bigger wire with less resistance. 
Reduces the amount of light dimming and voltage drop from high powered audio systems or extra accessories.
Improves strength of spark on spark plugs. 
Improves current flow during engine startup, extending starter life. 

These kits will be already cut to length with *soldered *copper terminals, making this a very simple bolt-on project. These are designed to last as long or longer than the OEM cables. 

*The kit includes:*
 OFC (oxygen free copper) wiring - NOT CCA
Soldered copper terminals 
Zip ties for cable management
M8 1.25 x 16mm Hex Bolt

*Pricing:*
$60 For the 4 Gauge (features 2058 Tinned Strands. 11mm / 8mm)
$80 For the 1/0 Gauge (features 5145 Tinned Strands. 16mm / 12mm)
(shipping* is *included in the price)
The color will be *black* to help blend in the engine bay and to try to keep it looking stock as possible.




































Because oversized cables are being used, 2/0 gauge terminals will be used for the 1/0 cable and 2 gauge terminals will be used for the 4 gauge cable to get everything to fit properly.

"Oxygen free copper" takes out 99.9% of oxygen from the copper, and makes it resistant to corrosion. The wires also run at much lower temps. 





*

How to install video!
http://youtu.be/hZrzdzc8JuE

Orders will be taken by Tecollins1 in this link*​


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Placeholder 2


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Placeholder 3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Built the box for the single 8" SQ kit so you guys would see what this looks like. 

To give you an overview, the boxes are all carpeted by hand. It's probably the most time consuming part of building a box, so keep that in mind when you look at these pictures. My work there is pretty much perfect. I use gold plated terminal cups on the box, and every wire is soldered, on the terminals and on the subwoofers (unless there are spring/screw terminals built into the sub). This ensures that the wires will never come loose. The sub is lined on the mounting point with speaker gasket tape to ensure a perfect seal, and the box is designed with a flush mount to help protect the sub and for aesthetics.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

8" SQ Kit In the trunk:


















And since I know you guys love seeing subs in action, here's a video I took on my phone. The phone's microphone was clipping from the bass volume, so it will sound pretty bad in the recording, but you'll get an idea of the excursion this sub has.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice clean good work man ,,,,, Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen......


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Prices dropped! 

8" SQ Kit price dropped from $400 to $370
Dual 8" SQ Kit price dropped from $570 to $530
8" "SQL" Kit price dropped from $525 to $490


----------



## eagle27212 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice change. I like the thread and products.


----------



## javery (Dec 5, 2012)

I must have missed it while digging through all of these very informative threads but how does one go about ordering a set of baffles? I would also like to thank you for all of the work that you have put in on this forum.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

javery said:


> I must have missed it while digging through all of these very informative threads but how does one go about ordering a set of baffles? I would also like to thank you for all of the work that you have put in on this forum.


Shoot me a PM with the speaker you're using and I'll tell you where to paypal the money.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to make an announcement. April is Autism Awareness Month, and in honor of that, I will be doing something special. For every order that is placed in the month of April, I will make a donation to the Autism Research Institute. 

For baffles or 8" sub kits, I will donate $5 per order
For standard rate sub boxes or boxes up to $300, I will donate $10 per box
For boxes over $300, I will donate $15 per box

This will come out of what I charge for the boxes, and isn't an additional charge that I will be tacking on. I will work as hard as I can to fulfill orders placed this month as soon as possible, but if I do get a very large volume of orders, please understand that it may take me 2-3 months to complete yours. I will do my best to get them out as soon as possible.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/6206-xtremerevolutions-subwoofer-boxes.html

I don't know if you posted this already XR, but if any of you need feedback on how he does his work, and you want to learn a lot more about it check out the above thread. Check it out guys.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Crap I just realized I was supposed to buy a set off of you...Sorry man

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Crap I just realized I was supposed to buy a set off of you...Sorry man
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A set of what?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Added how to install video in second post!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Please note that for those of you out there with the 1.8L engine, the install is a little different. I have a kit at home and will work on installing and trying to make an install video to post along with Terry's, along with revised measurements in case the current kit's cables are too long/short.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got some exciting news for you guys. I have a new partnership for affordable mobile audio products. Within the next month, I should have...drumroll...

Fiberglass sub boxes, which are designed to fit in the driver rear corner of the trunk, built to the same quality standards as my own boxes, and a LOT cheaper and better sounding than the Kicker kit. 

The waiting is over guys. An "out of the way," corner mounted sub box is finally coming. 

Send me a PM if you want to be one of the first to buy one and I'll get you down for one of the first boxes.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Got some exciting news for you guys. I have a new partnership for affordable mobile audio products. Within the next month, I should have...drumroll...
> 
> Fiberglass sub boxes, which are designed to fit in the driver rear corner of the trunk, built to the same quality standards as my own boxes, and a LOT cheaper and better sounding than the Kicker kit.
> 
> ...


When will one of these fiberglass boxes be made and posted so we can see what it looks like?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in seeing how it will look as well. Thoughts on price point yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> When will one of these fiberglass boxes be made and posted so we can see what it looks like?


I hope to get one in my hands within 2 weeks so I can take a bunch of pictures. We'll see. 



Mick said:


> Interested in seeing how it will look as well. Thoughts on price point yet?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Somewhere around $200-$225 is what we're aiming for. They will be designed to last the life of the car, like my own sub boxes. I wouldn't endorse something I don't believe in.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like the idea of an eight inch sub, but why that brand? I've never heard of it before. Also what is your 8in ported box tuned to?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Finally a system in your car. Let me know when you wanna install. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

This is exciting, can't wait to see the pictures. Should be pretty awesome.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

My local dealer isn't being reasonable with me right now abiut my amp I wanted. What Amp could yoy get me for my DD 8?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> I like the idea of an eight inch sub, but why that brand? I've never heard of it before. Also what is your 8in ported box tuned to?


Because I haven't yet found a sub with enough motor strength to do what this sub can. Tang Band drivers are very big in the home theater DIY arena. You get a much higher quality product for a cheaper price because you don't have the fancy name brand logo to go with it.

I think it's tuned to somewhere in the high 30s.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> My local dealer isn't being reasonable with me right now abiut my amp I wanted. What Amp could yoy get me for my DD 8?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How much power are you looking for and what's the impedance?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Xtreme.... I'm wanting to put a set of these Hertz hsk 165xl in my front doors was wondering if you have any advice on an amp and install tips? It will be going in my 2014 diesel cruze that I have on order! Maybe I will need some of those awesome baffles you make!




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## metr01d (Jun 7, 2013)

Are those amps mounted to the rear deck, and if they are, how did you mount them up there?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Delete 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

EROracing said:


> Hey Xtreme.... I'm wanting to put a set of these Hertz hsk 165xl in my front doors was wondering if you have any advice on an amp and install tips? It will be going in my 2014 diesel cruze that I have on order! Maybe I will need some of those awesome baffles you make! Here's a link to the set.
> 
> HERTZ by Elettromedia - Special Car Stereo
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was looking at Hertz too, a while back. They are super expensive and you can get better speakers for a better value.

Instead, I ended up with a component set of Image Dynamics CTX 6.5cs for 165 shipped after XR highly recommended them, and let me tell you, they are nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EROracing said:


> Hey Xtreme.... I'm wanting to put a set of these Hertz hsk 165xl in my front doors was wondering if you have any advice on an amp and install tips? It will be going in my 2014 diesel cruze that I have on order! Maybe I will need some of those awesome baffles you make!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I can make the baffles, but I really have to ask why you're using those speakers. For anything above $300, there is very little value in a 2-way passive component set compared to a miniDSP setup using the Silver Flutes and Vifa tweeters as a starting point. From there, you can upgrade the tweeters as your budget allows. $275 is what you'd be looking for to go full active and have 36 parametric EQ bands, time alignment, and custom crossover points just so start off. The Silver Flute/Vifa tweeter combo that I've posted here before will destroy anything below $600 retail as a passive set, and I can send you the tune file so it takes all of the tuning and guesswork out of getting everything set up. 



metr01d said:


> Are those amps mounted to the rear deck, and if they are, how did you mount them up there?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What are you referring to?


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can make the baffles, but I really have to ask why you're using those speakers. For anything above $300, there is very little value in a 2-way passive component set compared to a miniDSP setup using the Silver Flutes and Vifa tweeters as a starting point. From there, you can upgrade the tweeters as your budget allows. $275 is what you'd be looking for to go full active and have 36 parametric EQ bands, time alignment, and custom crossover points just so start off. The Silver Flute/Vifa tweeter combo that I've posted here before will destroy anything below $600 retail as a passive set, and I can send you the tune file so it takes all of the tuning and guesswork out of getting everything set up.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you referring to?


Hey im open to any suggestions..... Only reason I was gonna get those was because I had them before and really liked them! Ok so my question is can I purchase everything you are suggesting through you? If so how much for everything? If not can you link me to your suggestions, and also thanks for all your help! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh one more thing those hertz have really good mid bass which is a must do to i need all my trunk space and cannot have a sub back there! Do these silver Flutes also have good mid bass? And how will I go active for so cheap do you know of a cheap active crossover? Sorry for all the questions.... I'm just anxious to get my new cruze and start customizing it to my liking! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EROracing said:


> Hey im open to any suggestions..... Only reason I was gonna get those was because I had them before and really liked them! Ok so my question is can I purchase everything you are suggesting through you? If so how much for everything? If not can you link me to your suggestions, and also thanks for all your help!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


See the links for the miniDSP, tweeters, and midbass drivers in the Active section:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/11204-how-sq-car-audio-v2.html



EROracing said:


> Oh one more thing those hertz have really good mid bass which is a must do to i need all my trunk space and cannot have a sub back there! Do these silver Flutes also have good mid bass?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, they have good midbass. Great midbass in fact, but door speakers won't replace a subwoofer, I can guarantee you that much. You'll be able to push these pretty far though with the high pass filter on the miniDSP. Farther than you'd be able to push the Hertz comps.


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

XR what kind of tweeters and midbass drivers do you recommend for those with a larger budget?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Foamy said:


> XR what kind of tweeters and midbass drivers do you recommend for those with a larger budget?



How large is your budget for the tweets and midbass? Do you also need to buy an Amp and a Wiring kit?


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't have a set budget I just spend if the components are worth it and of great quality. I have a few JL audio amps and sub I inherited from my brother so im trying to sort through what is useable and what is not. I also have some audiocontrol equipment in the form of a line driver and a line output convertor with line driver. I assume I should salvage some of the equipment I already have leaving me to drop some more coin on a quality front setup.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Try looking at the Image Dynamics CTX 6.5cs , They are amazing.


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks ill check it out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you can stretch that into the $250-$300 range, you can go full active with a miniDSP. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

XR im definitely interested in picking up a DSP its some of the other components im trying to research and pick. I had a chance last weekend to examine my box and its rather dismal compared to your product. I'm going to have to arrange to have you create a box, some baffles, and perhaps a consultation. If you have an email address I would like to send you one large detailed email to help start the process so PM your address. Thanks


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Foamy said:


> XR im definitely interested in picking up a DSP its some of the other components im trying to research and pick. I had a chance last weekend to examine my box and its rather dismal compared to your product. I'm going to have to arrange to have you create a box, some baffles, and perhaps a consultation. If you have an email address I would like to send you one large detailed email to help start the process so PM your address. Thanks


Can you start a new thread instead? 
It would really help this community, future Cruze Owners, and even other guests who do google searches, with what your plans are, the process, and the advice you get in return.


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

Dave once I have a clear outline on what I plan to do I will post a thread for all to read.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Coming to a forum near you...


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not bad, but it looks a little... bulbousy, and doesn't flow into the stock trim panels .

I'm tempted to hear how it performs, and is there a terminal to run the wiring behind the trunk liner on that side of the car? Or do you have to run the wiring yourself in an odd fashion?


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont care if it looks like a dented can or a half eaten apple,(((But it does look good.))))
I want to know how it sounds !!
I bet it hits tight-n-stiff with no "back-of-box" cancellation crap with that sub location.







I'm still cheating with solo's in the free air wall.:blowup:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Come on smurf what you expect lol 










Subs have big baskets/magnets. Unless you use a low profile sub... but it does look good to me prob even better for people that want the smallest footprint possible.











Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Come on smurf what you expect lol
> Subs have big baskets/magnets. Unless you use a low profile sub... but it does look good to me prob even better for people that want the smallest footprint possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Fixed it for ya...


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Coming to a forum near you...


Any progress on this? I have a 12" sub I would love to mount like this


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

That hole is cut for a 10" and there is not much room left


Gdubs said:


> Any progress on this? I have a 12" sub I would love to mount like this


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Coming to a forum near you...


This looks pretty good. Is this the final product or a prototype?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Siii via AutoGuide App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tmlferguson said:


> This looks pretty good. Is this the final product or a prototype?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Siii via AutoGuide App


Final product. It will probably look a tad bit better than that (more precise routing of the baffle), but otherwise, it's just about ready to go. 

More pictures coming soon.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Send me a PM with pricing and shipping to NS, Canada.
I'll fill you in with what I'd like to do to start a tiny system.


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Final product. It will probably look a tad bit better than that (more precise routing of the baffle), but otherwise, it's just about ready to go.
> 
> More pictures coming soon.


Yep bought a new router and circle jig.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fiberglass enclosures are now available for order!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...ze-fiberglass-subwoofer-boxes-enclosures.html


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Come on smurf what you expect lol


I meant something that molded up against the trim panel instead of having "gaps" between it and the current panel in the trunk. But I'm just poking for fun because I'm a perfectionist. Looks great, now I want to see one all wired up and installed!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This could only mean that billseat and xtreme are collaborating ! 
I seen this from a distance , February ! 
WoW ... t i t s ...​X.. is not the last letter of the alphabet ...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Assuming trunk space isn't a concern, what are the benefits of jumping up to a 10 or 12" sub? (I like the idea of buying the sub/box/amp already configured and ready to be plugged in)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Assuming trunk space isn't a concern, what are the benefits of jumping up to a 10 or 12" sub? (I like the idea of buying the sub/box/amp already configured and ready to be plugged in)


Higher efficiency, lower distortion (through requiring less excursion for a given power level), better low frequency extension below 50hz (depends on the sub of course), more total output. 

The size difference is quite minimal really since I can just make the box taller. Not like you'll put anything on top of it otherwise. 

I can create a preconfigured kit for any sub/amp/enclosure combination or design. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Higher efficiency, lower distortion (through requiring less excursion for a given power level), better low frequency extension below 50hz (depends on the sub of course), more total output.
> 
> The size difference is quite minimal really since I can just make the box taller. Not like you'll put anything on top of it otherwise.
> 
> ...


So for ~$500 it would be silly to buy anything other than your kits?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> So for ~$500 it would be silly to buy anything other than your kits?


You wouldn't get the same quality (build and sound), I can guarantee you that much. 

I also have fiberglass enclosures now which are molded fit into the cavity in the rear driver side of the trunk if you want something that doesn't use any trunk space. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Rev. I am looking for wiring harness for the 2012 cruse 2LT with on star. I saw they are going from $120 to $200. Is there any others that are cheaper but cost effective as well?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I have everything you need, in a for sale thread of mine.  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Great write up extreme!

Im very interested in your services. Would you be willing to install? I see you live in SW Chicago. I live 3 hours away in Michigan and would be very willing to drive just to have you profession opinion and services.

Out of the 3 options which would allow the most room for a set of golf clubs as that I golf all the time so this is very important


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry about that. I've been dealing with a move, a flooded basement bathroom, and insurance demanding I fix "trip and fall" hazards on my sidewalk and driveway or they'd cancel my policy. It has been a busy last few months. Now, I'm on vacation.

I can help out when I get back home. I'll be back in Indiana toward the end of the month and can start an install toward the middle or end of July, weather permitting. I do have a garage, but don't care to do work upside down in a car in 90 degrees and humidity if you know what I mean.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CMillet86 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd still like to get some Baffles and sub box from you, you should have a few PMs from me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CMillet86 said:


> I'd still like to get some Baffles and sub box from you, you should have a few PMs from me.


PM Sent!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

stanski1 said:


> XR... I am not sure if you are getting my PM's can you send me one? I have a question about your door baffles.
> 
> Thanks!


What is your question? Many of us have his door baffles and we might be able to answer your question.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I still havent decided if I am gonna use his or build my own since I am concerned about mounting depth. What is the mounting depth with xr baffles?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I still havent decided if I am gonna use his or build my own since I am concerned about mounting depth. What is the mounting depth with xr baffles?


Just a tad over 3". Baffle is 1.25" thick so you could measure the sheet metal to the window glass from that.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

4" of mounting depth for the illuminators is scary for most cars luckily GM gave some room!


----------



## CMillet86 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been trying to get baffles for months, if you could PM back Extreme.


----------



## Fernando 69 (Feb 22, 2015)

P.m Send. I need information for the truck driver side fiberglass sub enclosure.


----------



## megannelliss (Feb 27, 2015)

I really like your work with the speaker rings. Also with that rear integrated subwoofer box. I will be doing my doors soon and I will have to get a pair off of you!


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Pm sent on the big 3 kit XR


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm debating whether to use the subs from my sunfire or find something on the smaller side. Is there anything anyone could recommend? I hava a 1lt with the base radio, could I utilize the 6x9 openings or is it not worthwhile? Ultimate goal is to add some bass to the Cruze.


----------

